# 2x4 or 2x6 underneath door sill



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi all,

How do I remove the wood underneath the door sill in my front door?  I was taking a look at it and it seems like it's bolted down by something.  Do I have to take the entire door off including all the sides to access that piece of wood?

I need to replace it because it's very old.  I have a raised porched with a wood deck.

Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome Llckll:
You are most likely looking at a 2 X 8 or 2 X 10 that has been cut down to receive the door sill. No need to take the whole door and frame out; you can cut it out with a recriprocating (sawzall) saw with an extra long blade in it. Then build it back up to the same elevation you started with and you are good to go. The bolt is a regular foundation bolt that holds the band joist and mud sill.
Glenn


----------

